# Parsnips



## Owen (Aug 24, 2016)

Good or bad?


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 24, 2016)

They are quite on the starchy side so I (myself) avoid them except for special meals (perhaps Thanksgiving or Christmas).

Having said that, testing will show you just what affect they have on your BG


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 24, 2016)

We are all different! For me - not good. Basically above the ground veg are good, below the ground  are bad.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm with the others on this one.  My general rule of thumb is if it grows _below _the ground...I control portions carefully.  If it grows _above _ground level (things that climb like beans or grow on stems like grains)...I eat in limited quantities.  If it grows _on _the ground (spinach, cauli, cabbage, salad greens etc)...I stuff my face.  I don't imagine this is very scientific, but it's simple and I find it helpful.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 24, 2016)

I have them once a week!


----------



## Annette (Aug 24, 2016)

I treat parsnips like potatoes from a carb point of view.
Marsbartoastie, where do onions come in for you? (Just curious!)


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2016)

Annette said:


> I treat parsnips like potatoes from a carb point of view.
> Marsbartoastie, where do onions come in for you? (Just curious!)


I'm also interested about onions.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 24, 2016)

About 8g in a medium onion, split between 2 people is only 4g..... I don't tend to worry about them


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 24, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm with the others on this one.  My general rule of thumb is if it grows _below _the ground...I control portions carefully.  If it grows _above _ground level (things that climb like beans or grow on stems like grains)...I eat in limited quantities.  If it grows _on _the ground (spinach, cauli, cabbage, salad greens etc)...I stuff my face.  I don't imagine this is very scientific, but it's simple and I find it helpful.


I like this rule of thumb! Sounds quite useful actually  
I have a similar one for bread... The pre sliced loaves. If you squeeze the bread, and it's quite... 'Squishy' think white bread, then it will bad for me, the less squishy the bread the better it will be! 
It's not exact, and I can look a bit mad, testing the loaves in the supermarket, but it works for me!


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> I like this rule of thumb! Sounds quite useful actually
> I have a similar one for bread... The pre sliced loaves. If you squeeze the bread, and it's quite... 'Squishy' think white bread, then it will bad for me, the less squishy the bread the better it will be!
> It's not exact, and I can look a bit mad, testing the loaves in the supermarket, but it works for me!


Problem is my lack of knowledge as to where they grow. I honestly thought peanuts were nuts.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 24, 2016)

Owen said:


> Problem is my lack of knowledge as to where they grow. I honestly thought peanuts were nuts.


I've never thought about peanuts because to me they taste revolting. Yuck   Fortunately, most fruit, veg and grains don't try to pass themselves off as something they're not.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 24, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> I like this rule of thumb! Sounds quite useful actually
> I have a similar one for bread... The pre sliced loaves. If you squeeze the bread, and it's quite... 'Squishy' think white bread, then it will bad for me, the less squishy the bread the better it will be!
> It's not exact, and I can look a bit mad, testing the loaves in the supermarket, but it works for me!


Have you tried a LIDL protein roll?  It conforms to your 'squish test' rule and has only 8-10g carb per roll.  I had one for the first time last week and I'm a convert.


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Have you tried a LIDL protein roll?  It conforms to your 'squish test' rule and has only 8-10g carb per roll.  I had one for the first time last week and I'm a convert.


All bread kills me, one slice of  white and I go hyper. Even Burgen sends me high.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 24, 2016)

If you are injecting have you tried changing the timing of the insulin?  I was amazed how many things came back onto my list of foods with that.


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2016)

Complicated, I am only on basal at the moment, I have readings fasting levels of 7-8 average. DM say to leave as is for now. Currently eating less than 50g. Not buy choice. But if I eat any more I am back up to 20+ post prandial


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 24, 2016)

Annette said:


> I treat parsnips like potatoes from a carb point of view.
> Marsbartoastie, where do onions come in for you? (Just curious!)


In my mind onions, leeks and peppers inhabit a sort of 'half way house'


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2016)

Owen said:


> Complicated, I am only on basal at the moment, I have readings fasting levels of 7-8 average. DM say to leave as is for now. Currently eating less than 50g. Not buy choice. But if I eat any more I am back up to 20+ post prandial


Sounds like you could really do with a bolus insulin if that's the case. For me, it's silly to have to unnecessarily restrict your diet to the point where it affects your quality of life when a couple of units of novorapid would probably be fine and allow you to eat your preferred diet. How long do they intend to 'keep' you on basal only? People's pancreatic responses can vary a lot - some need help with background requirements otherwise they have constantly elevated levels, others don't respond well to any carbs, so need a fast-acting insulin. Most people need both, but I only need the fast-acting! It's diabetes, so not straightforward! 

Regarding parsnips - I love roast parsnips, but they really are high, quick-release carbs, for me at least


----------



## Owen (Aug 25, 2016)

It's taken two and a half years of begging to get lantus. I had to literally visit the emergency department (not vexatiously) several times, before my GP would refer me to DM.

I have just downloaded the GL for dummies book, I think you recommended. The rhetoric seems logical and after the problems I have had, I think I will try in combination with basal. It certainly won't be as bad as it has been.

If this does not work then I will insist on bolus, when I have my follow up.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2016)

Owen said:


> It's taken two and a half years of begging to get lantus. I had to literally visit the emergency department (not vexatiously) several times, before my GP would refer me to DM.
> 
> I have just downloaded the GL for dummies book, I think you recommended. The rhetoric seems logical and after the problems I have had, I think I will try in combination with basal. It certainly won't be as bad as it has been.
> 
> If this does not work then I will insist on bolus, when I have my follow up.


It sounds to me like your GP is out of his/her depth regarding your MODY diagnosis - wouldn't be surprising given its rarity, but really you ought to be seeing a specialist consultant. Instead it appears you are being treated as a stereotypical Type 2  Have you tried asking for a referral?


----------



## Owen (Aug 25, 2016)

It is since setting the specialist that I have been moved to insulin. They do plan to add bolus. The nurse there is very good. The endo is okay, but did not fully listen.  Things are moving in the right direction now. Just could do with them moving a little quicker


----------



## LindaM (Aug 26, 2016)

parsnips are really bad I try to eat according to G.Index have just looked up parsnips and they are 97 out of 100 shame because I grow them.  Peanuts are not nuts they grow underground.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 26, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Fortunately, most fruit, veg and grains don't try to pass themselves off as something they're not.


Oh yeah?!  Where's the Butter in Butter Beans then? ...and String Beans ...I see no string! Brussel Sprouts - not even Belgian!! Egg Plant - no Egg, no Shell. No Yolk! Plum Tomatoes - wrong colour and don't taste like Plums. Liars! ...all of 'em. Pah!!


----------



## Owen (Aug 26, 2016)

LindaM said:


> parsnips are really bad I try to eat according to G.Index have just looked up parsnips and they are 97 out of 100 shame because I grow them.  Peanuts are not nuts they grow underground.


I have read the GL for Dummies and started following this. It seems to be working. Early days. But less spikes and heading on the right direction


----------



## Owen (Aug 26, 2016)

And





Jonsi said:


> Oh yeah?!  Where's the Butter in Butter Beans then? ...and String Beans ...I see no string! Brussel Sprouts - not even Belgian!! Egg Plant - no Egg, no Shell. No Yolk! Plum Tomatoes - wrong colour and don't taste like Plums. Liars! ...all of 'em. Pah!!


Where's the ogg in oggies.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2016)

Worst of all are olives pretending to be grapes - ugh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or those horrible avocados that taste nothing like pears!


----------

